# Log of the SS Baltrover



## Medic (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how I might find details of a voyage of SS Baltrover from London (?Tilbury) to Danzig (now Gdynia) and return in 1939? 
My late father in law acted as Ship's doctor on board in July/August of 1939 and was lucky in retrospect to get back home before WW ll broke out. There was some tale that he declared an outbreak of chicken pox on board to enable the ship to depart early.......not sure if that bit's true or not!

David


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

David
“Baltrover “ Official No 132840 The ships log and crew agreement should be in the TNA Kew covering dates 1939 Jan 01 - 1939 Dec 31 in piece BT 381/69

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...=8174520&CATLN=6&FullDetails=False&UserType=0
ask for the dates that you are interested in and give as much details as you can you will need the Official crew agreement to prove the was aboard and the narative for the dates concerned 
Ray


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Medic said:


> Can anyone tell me how I might find details of a voyage of SS Baltrover from London (?Tilbury) to Danzig (now Gdynia) and return in 1939?
> My late father in law acted as Ship's doctor on board in July/August of 1939 and was lucky in retrospect to get back home before WW ll broke out. There was some tale that he declared an outbreak of chicken pox on board to enable the ship to depart early.......not sure if that bit's true or not!
> 
> David


BALTROVER 
O.N. 132840. 4,916g. 3,014n. 350.0 x 50.0 x 31.6 feet.
T.3-cyl. (28”, 46” & 77” x 48”) engine manufactured by Richardsons Westgarth & Company Ltd., W. Hartlepool.602 NHP. 

4.1913: Completed as DIGBY by Irvines Ship Building & Dry Dock Company Ltd., W. Hartlepool, (Yard No. 527), for Furness, Withy & Company Ltd. 
22.11.1914 until 6.1.1919: Admiralty service as an armed merchant cruiser during which time from
24.11.1915 until 19.7.1916: Loaned to French Navy as ARTOIS.
1925: Sold to the Bermuda and West Indies Steamship Company Ltd., and renamed DOMINICA. 
9.1935: Purchased (£20,000) by the United Baltic Corporation Ltd., London, and renamed BALTROVER. 
1946: Sold to Hellenic Mediterranean Lines, Greece, and renamed IONIA. 
1965: Sold to the Ionia Shipping Company S. A., Panama, and renamed IONIAN. 
26.7.1965: Capsized and sank at Djakarta.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

David,
In reference to Rays post. Ask TNA for a estimate. I note you live in Essex and it could be cheaper for you to visit Kew.
Whatever, could you let us know the cost of the quote. TNA have recently upped their charges for online copying to a sometimes ridiculous level and I am trying to get as much info as possible so that I can confront the powers that be.
If you need help with the protocol or wording just make another post and someone will try and help you.

Roger


----------



## Medic (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill, Ray & Roger, thanks for the suggestions. I'll approach Kew and see what it might cost but as I'm not that far away, it might be best to go in person. I need to check up on some Army records as well so can maybe kill both birds.

David


----------

